# What's the best residential Internet provider/package in Vancouver?



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm moving this month and have been with Shaw for a couple of years. I don't have or need a landline or cable TV; just wireless internet at home. Does anybody know what the best/cheapest provider currently is? How about TekSavvy?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Think this got bumped off the 'new posts' page during the night!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

TekSavvy has a good rep in the GTA. I'm not sure about Vancouver. I think there is a website, dslreports.ca, that may be of some use.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I've always had Shaw and have never had a reason to go to Telus.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I need to pare down my cable/internet costs. Right now I am Telus for phone and internet, Shaw for cable tv. Probably couldn't be a more expensive way to do it. Plan on getting rid of the land line altogether and hope to pit Telus and Shaw against one another and see who wants my business more.


----------

